# Scenes lock feature



## Silentghost14 (Mar 2, 2015)

I would like to make a suggestion that scenes need a lock feature to prevent accidental editing. Currently it is very easy to accidental mess up a scene because the edit mode is always on. Here is a concept i created were the scene can be lock and unlocked by clicking the lock icon in the lower left hand corner. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Jack0r (Mar 3, 2015)

Totally agree and Jim probably has this on his list as well.
Source and Scene locking could both be useful.


----------

